# Nominiert ISPConfig!



## Quest (18. Mai 2009)

Hab da gerade auf der Homepage etwas entdeckt und frage mich warum das hier im Forum noch niemand angekündigt hat.
ISPConfig kämpft gerade um eine Nominierung bei den Sourceforge Community Choice Awards in der Kategorie "*Best Tool or Utility for  SysAdmins*"

Also liebe deutschsprachige ISP-Community, lasst uns die Entwickler unseres lieblings-Hosting-Controlpanel bei dieser Nominierung unterstützen!

Hier der Link zur Nominierung


----------



## planet_fox (18. Mai 2009)

Wir werden Sehn, letztes Jahr war ISPConfig auch dabei.


```
<a href="http://sourceforge.net/community/cca09/nominate/?project_name=ISPConfig Hosting Control Panel&project_url=http://www.ispconfig.org/"><img src="http://sourceforge.net/images/cca/cca_nominate.png" border="0"/></a>
```


----------

